# g96 gun treatment



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Anybody here familiar with g96 Gun treatment (clp)? How do you feel about it? I've been using it to clean my Taurus pt111 and my Browning Buck Mark .22. The guys at the range I go to love g96, but I like to get lots of opinions!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DrSharkey said:


> Anybody here familiar with g96 Gun treatment (clp)? How do you feel about it? I've been using it to clean my Taurus pt111 and my Browning Buck Mark .22. The guys at the range I go to love g96, but I like to get lots of opinions!


I have always used G96, and I love the stuff. It smells great too! :smt033


----------

